# Anyo Isa With a Bolo



## Guro Harold (Apr 11, 2010)

For those who have not watched the first generation (80's/early 90's) Modern Arnis videos from the late GM Remy A. Presas, it may come as a surprise to you that he demonstrated the stick forms with a bolo on the videos!

I want to open the question, keeping safety and proper supervision as a basic tenant, is that have you ever practiced Anyo Isa with a bolo or machete?

What were the differences that you felt when you attempted to perform the form with a bolo or machete?

As for myself, I had the pleasure to learn Anyo Isa with a live machete through my first Modern Arnis instructor after I had learned the form from her.

Though that was about 11 years ago, I still remember the experience.

Again, please view this as a point of discussion, not as an encouragement to go live with any blade without proper instruction, supervision, and awareness of possible legal implications.


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2010)

Guro Harold said:


> For those who have not watched the first generation (80's/early 90's) Modern Arnis videos from the late GM Remy A. Presas, it may come as a surprise to you that he demonstrated the stick forms with a bolo on the videos!
> 
> I want to open the question, keeping safety and proper supervision as a basic tenant, is that have you ever practiced Anyo Isa with a bolo or machete?
> 
> ...


 
Gee, all these views, no replies.  *shrug*  Anyways...I'll toss in my .02. 

Yes, I've done the form with a blade.  Seemed to flow differently for me....alot smoother, most likely because the motions are cutting, vs. striking.  I've also done the form with a knife.  Yes, I know you were specifically looking to discuss the use of a bolo/machete, but I wanted to toss that in as well.   Another thing that the use of a blade teaches, is proper hand position.  Things that we may have gotten away with, while using a stick, would result in a cut, if we're too careless.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 15, 2010)

I have used a blade with the forms as well as other weapons. The weapons handle a bit differently and it is a good exercise to go through. I also have my students try this at one time or another.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2010)

MJS said:


> Gee, all these views, no replies. *shrug* Anyways...I'll toss in my .02.
> 
> Yes, I've done the form with a blade. Seemed to flow differently for me....alot smoother, most likely because the motions are cutting, vs. striking. I've also done the form with a knife. Yes, I know you were specifically looking to discuss the use of a bolo/machete, but I wanted to toss that in as well.  Another thing that the use of a blade teaches, is proper hand position. Things that we may have gotten away with, while using a stick, would result in a cut, if we're too careless.


 
Great observation concerning the differences! Smoothness is one of the key differences that comes out with the bolo.

Also, using blade with this form tends to bring out the aggresive nature of this form. It seems that the late GM Remy Presas had the thought in mind when this form was created like, "Here comes Modern Arnis, straight to you, in your face, deal with it!!!"

In regards to using a shorter knife and flowing constantly from one move to another, and keeping proper body/knife positioning, this form literally transform into a no holds barred knife fight!

Last point is something that I learned from training with Tuhon Ray, payongs/umbrellas/wing blocks can be turn toward the attacker!


----------



## chris arena (Apr 25, 2010)

Guro Harold.

The Anyo's have always been a big part of my training and I still teach the stick and empty hand anyos 1 thru 4 as taught to me by Datu Kelly and from my tapes sets from Professor Presas ( I have converted all of them to DVD).

In addition, we practice stick anyo 1 and 2 combined as a t-man form.

Datu Kelly and Remy spent considerable time together with the staff (Sibat). When Datu asked Remy how come he did'nt teach Sibat, Remy's reply was..."I can't fit a staff into my suitcase". However, I consider myself lucky to have learned Datu's Sibat staff forms 1 thru 4 and the two man forms that are all a copulation of what Datu learned from Remy. 

Datu Kelly also stressed learning the basic stick anyo's with the blade and double sticks as well.

It would be a shame to lose these wonderful forms that were given to us by the Professor. Although short, there is much to learn from them. Especially in good basic form development, especially in good grounded footwork and basic stance development. In short, it is a solid form primer for any martial artist regarless of style.


----------



## hapkenkido (Aug 19, 2010)

When Mr. Quinn first taught me Anyo Isa he was using a bolo, and he had me switch back and forth between the bolo and stick. 

 Mr. Quinn loved when I would do the form witha few minor changes to do it as espada y daga.


----------

